# Favorite concertos by instrument



## TudorMihai

Which ones are your favorite concertos for a specific instrument? Here are mine:

Piano: Schumann, Grieg
Violin: Korngold, Tchaikovsky
Viola: Telemann, Rozsa
Cello: Elgar, Dvorak
Flute: C.P.E. Bach
Organ: Handel
Oboe: Vaughan Williams
Clarinet: Mozart
Trumpet: John Williams
Tuba: Vaughan Williams


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Piano:* Tchaikovsky 2, Grieg, Mozart 24
*Harpsichord:* Bach 1 and BWV 1060
*Violin:* Mendelssohn, Tchaikovsky, Sibelius
*Cello: *Elgar
*Clarinet:* Mozart
*Bassoon: *Mozart
*Trumpet:* Haydn
*Harp: *Boieldieu


----------



## Forte

Harpsichord: Bach (all of them)
Piano: Mozart Nos. 20-27, Beethoven Nos. 3-5, Grieg, Schumann, Brahms No. 2, Rubinstein Nos. 4 and 5, Rachmaninoff Nos. 2 and 3, Alkan _Concerto for Solo Piano_, Busoni, Barber
Organ: Handel sets, Rheinberger No. 2
Harp: Dussek (any of them), Glière, Reinecke
Violin: Beethoven, Mendelssohn, Brahms, Sibelius
Viola: Telemann, Hindemith _Der Schwanendreher_
Cello: Dvorak, Elgar, Prokofiev, Shostakovich No. 2
Double Bass: Dittersdorf, Vanhal, Bottesini No. 2
Piccolo: Vivaldi sets
Flute: Mozart (both), Reinecke, Ibert
Oboe: Mozart, Marcello, Strauss, Vaughan Williams
Clarinet: Mozart, Spohr No. 1, Weber No. 1, Copland
Bassoon: Mozart, Weber, Hummel
Contrabassoon: Aho
Trumpet: Haydn, Hummel
Horn: Mozart No. 3, Weber
Trombone: Rimsky-Korsakov
Tuba: Vaughan Williams
Timpani: Druschetzky, Fischer
Xylophone: Saw a great one here on TC
Percussion: Higdon
Coloratura soprano (that's right): Glière


----------



## Baeron

Horn: Glière, Strauss 2, Weber, John Williams
Piano: Tchaikovsky 1-2, Schumann, Beethoven 5, Brahms 1-2
Flûte: Reinecke
Clarinet: Mozart, Crussel 2
Cello: Elgar
Violin: Tchaikovsky, Sibelius, Brahms
Harp: Glière


----------



## jimsumner

Piano-Mozart 20, Beethoven 4
Violin-Beethoven, Sibelius
Cello-Elgar, Dvorak
Clarinet-Mozart, Finzi
Viola-Bartok
Trumpet-Telemann, Haydn


----------



## PetrB

Harpsichord:

J.S. Bach ~ Concerto, 2 klavier, C major

Haydn ~ Concerto in D

Manuel de Falla ~ Harpsichord Concerto

Francis Poulenc ~ Concerte Champetre

Jean Françaix ~ Harpsichord Concerto

Piano:

Wolfgang Mozart ~ Concerti Nos. 16 - 27

Ludwig von Beethoven ~ Concerto Nos. 1 & 4

Robert Schumann ~ Piano Concerto

Maurice Ravel ~ Concerto in D (left hand) [Highiest honorable mention; Concerto in G]

Sergei Prokofiev ~ Concerto No. 1, 2, 3, & 4.

Igor Stravinsky ~ Concerto for two pianos solo / Capriccio for piano and orchestra / Igor Stravinsky - 
Movements for Piano and Orchestra

Manuel de Falla ~ Nights in the Gardens of Spain

Francis Poulenc ~ Aubade / Piano Concerto / Concerto for two pianos in D

Bela Bartok ~ Concerto No. 2

Alfredo Casella ~ Partita per pianoforte e piccola orchestra

Darius Milhaud ~Cinq études pour piano et orchestre

Joseph Fennimore ~ Concerto Piccolo for piano and Chamber Orchestra

Germaine Taillefaire ~ Concerto No. 1

Arthur Honegger ~ Concertino

Jean Françaix ~ Concertino

Samuel Barber ~ Piano Concerto

Luciano Berio ~ Points on the curve to find, for piano and 22 instruments

John Adams ~ Eros Piano [Honorable mention; Century Rolls]

Beat Furrer ~ Konzert fur Klavier und Orchester.

Organ: Francis Poulenc ~ Concerto pout orgue, cordes, et timbales

Flute: Jacques Ibert; Flute Concerto

Clarinet; Mozart Concerto for Clarinet

Harp; Joaquin Rodrigo; Concierto Serenata

Violin:
Beethoven / Berg / Stravinsky / John Adams; Dharma at Big Sur / Prokofiev; Concerto No. 1

Viola: Lucas Foss; Orpheus (original version) / Darius Milhaud; Concerto

'Cello: Samuel Barber; 'Cello Concerto / William Schumann; A Song of Orpheus

Multiple Concertante (Duple, Triple soloists):

Mozart ~ Mozart Sinfonia Concertante in E-flat K.364 (Vn. / Va.)

Beethoven ~ Triple Concerto (Vn / Vcl / Pfte)

Bohislav Martinů ~ Double Concerto for two string orchestras, piano and timpani / 
Triple Concerto for piano trio & String Orchestra

Samuel Barber ~ Capricorn Concerto, for Flute, Oboe & Trumpet

Walter Piston ~ Concerto for String Quartet, Wind Instruments & Percussion.

Elliott Carter ~ Double Concerto for Harpsichord and Piano with Two Chamber Orchestras


----------



## haylaique

*Piano*
​Beethoven 2
​(Chopin Grande Fantasia on Polish Airs)
​Ravel Concerto in G
​Rachmaninoff 1
​Moszkowski in E
​Medtner 2
​Rimsky-Korsakov (C sharp Minor)
​Shostakovich 2
​Prokofiev (all)
*Violin*
​Beethoven
​Sibelius
​Khachaturian
*Cello*
​Schumann
*Viola*
​Walton
*Flute*
​Mozart in G
​Rodrigo
​Ibert
*Clarinet*
​Mozart
​Copland (1948)
*Oboe*
​Vaughan Williams
​Strauss


----------



## Garlic

Piano - Mozart 20 & 27, Schumann, Brahms 2, Schoenberg, Ravel, Ligeti

Violin - Brahms, Mendelssohn, Bartok 2, Berg, Schoenberg, Ligeti

Clarinet - Mozart

Oboe - Carter

Cello - Dutilleux, Penderecki 1, Lutoslawski, Ligeti, Carter

Double - Bach (2 violins), Brahms (violin & cello), Lutoslawski (oboe & harp), Carter (piano & harpsichord)


I should listen to more pre-20th century concertos. I don't think I've heard a single Beethoven concerto in its entirety. I need to remedy this as soon as possible.


----------



## mnsCA

Bassoon - Jan Křtitel (Baptist) Vaňhal Concerto for 2 Bassoons and Orchestra in F major

Listen on YouTube:


----------



## Guest

Piano: Mozart 20 / Liszt 1 / Schumann
Violin: Mendelssohn
Harpsichord: Bach 1
Organ: Poulenc
Harp: Gliere

or something like that.


----------



## mnsCA

Vanhal's Bass concerto in D Major is lovely:


----------



## Klavierspieler

Piano: Schumann, Beethoven 4, Medtner 2, Tchaikovsky 2, Grieg, Faure (_Fantasie_)
Violin: Schumann, Elgar, Berg, Beethoven, Sibelius
Viola: Walton, Bartok, Hindemith (_Der Schwanendreher_)
'Cello: Schumann, Elgar, Barber, Britten (_Cello Symphony_), Shostakovich 2


----------



## Selby

I don't know about favorite - because I reserve the right to let my fancy wander; but these have been speaking to me lately:

Piano: de Falla's Noches en los jardines de España

Violin: Ralph Vaughan Williams' The Lark Ascending; Bartok's 2nd

Harpsichord: de Falla again

Harp: Alwyn; Gliere; Ginastera; Hovhaness

Voice: Gliere

Cello: Hovhaness; Moeran; Shost's 2nd

Bassoon: Koechlin's Silhouettes de Comedie 

Clarinet: Finzi; Mozart

Horn: Gliere

Flute: Rautavaara's Dances with the Winds


----------



## techniquest

*Piano*:
Henze No.2
Shostakovich No.2
Tchaikovsky No.1
Khachaturian

*Violin*:
Prokofiev No.1
Phillip Glass

*Organ*:
Poulenc

*Orchestra*:
Shchedrin (No.1)
Gerhard
Bartok


----------



## Schumann

*Best composers by instrument*

_Piano:_
Liszt
Schumann
Chopin
Beethoven
Schubert
Scriabin
Rachmaninov
Grieg
Debussy

_Harpsichord: _
Bach
Handel
Purcell

_Violin:_
Vivaldi
Bach
Brahms 
Paganini

_Cello:_
Schumann
Mendelssohn
Bach
Beethoven

_Flute:_
Bach
Mozart
Vivaldi

_Oboe:_
Bach
Mozart

_Clarinet:_
Mozart
Brahms

_Horn & Trumpet:_
John Williams

_Piano Concertos:_
Mozart
Bach
Brahms
Chopin
Mendelssohn
Beethoven
Rachmaninov


----------



## Itullian

Piano: Schumann, Beethoven 5, Busoni, Brahms-both
Violin: Mendelssohn, Beethoven, Brahms, Paganini, Anything by Vivaldi
Cello: Any Vivaldi cello concerto


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Just off the top of my head....

Violin: *Sibelius!* Wieniawski (no. 2), Berg, Brett Dean (electric violin), Schoenberg, Ligeti, Glass (no. 1)
Guitar: Villa-Lobos, Giualiani (nos. 1 and 3), Rodrigo (Concierto Madrigal), C.Tedesco (no. 1)
Cello: Carter, Ligeti, Dvorak, Saint-Saëns (no. 1), any Vivaldi, Glass (no. 1)
Piano: Beethoven (no. 4), Ligeti, Schoenberg, Liszt (no. 2), Adams
Clarinet: Carter!!! Greatest clarinet concerto ever composed!!!! No other clarinet concerto can even come close!!! 
Viola: Telemann, Bartók


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

techniquest said:


> *Violin*:
> Prokofiev No.1
> Phillip Glass


Which violin concerto of Glass? Even though the second one has been praised very highly and is becoming quite popular I never really liked it. The first one, however, is one of my favourite violin concertos.


----------



## Pantheon

Piano : Rachmaninov (all 4), Shostakovich (no.1), Saint-Saëns (no.2)...
Violin : Sibelius as well ! Vivaldi (alla Rustica), Tchaikovsky
Cello : Walton
Flute : Khachaturian, Mozart (Flute and Harp)...
Piccolo : Vivaldi (all of them!)
Harpsichord : J.S Bach (D minor)


----------



## Cosmos

Piano:
Beethoven, Medtner, Rachmaninov, Ravel, Prokofiev, Busoni, Stenhammar, Schnittke, Stravinsky, Rautavaara, Tchaikovsky, Schoenberg and Shostakovich

Violin: 
Tchaikovksy, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, and Sibelius

Cello: 
Elgar, Dvorak, Vivaldi, Shostakovich 

Organ: 
Poulenc

Clarinet: 
Copland

(Adding) Harpsichord:
Bach, de Falla

As you can see, piano concertos are my everlasting favorite


----------



## Klavierspieler

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ....
> 
> Violin: ... Schoenberg ...
> 
> ....


Forgot this one. It goes on my list too.


----------



## Op.123

Piano - Schumann, Chopin 1, Beethoven 4, Beethoven 3
Violin - Schumann, Brahms, Mendelssohn 2
Cello - Dvorak, Schumann


----------



## Celloman

Piano - Schumann
Violin - Barber
Viola - Walton
Cello - Dvorak
Oboe - Vaughan Williams

There are many more that could have done just as well, of course.

Oh, and don't forget those Jew's harp concerti by Albrechtsberger. Classics. (Never heard them, actually!)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Discovered Ginastera's violin concerto and cello concertos. They go on my list too, as well as Brouwer's 3rd guitar concerto!


----------



## moody

Clarinet : Weber--Concertino.
Horn--R.Strauss No.2.
Double Bass : Sergei Koussevitzky.
Guitar : Rodrigo--Fantasia Para Un Gentilhombre.
Saxophone : Debussy,Glazounov.
Violin : Paganini, Tchaikovsky.
Piano : Brahms 2, Tachaikovsky 2 (must be complete version not Siloti).
Piano Duet: Arnold , Concerto For Phyllis and Cyril. (for Phyllis Sellick and Cyril Smith).
Harmonica : Arnold.
Organ : Soler, Concertii For Two Organs.
Cello : Dvorak, Elgar.


----------



## Art Rock

Celloman said:


> Oh, and don't forget those Jew's harp concerti by Albrechtsberger. Classics. (Never heard them, actually!)


I heard them (concertos for unusual instruments are an area of special interest for me) - they are decent but not great.


----------



## Selby

moody said:


> Clarinet : Weber--Concertino.
> Horn--R.Strauss No.2.
> Double Bass : Sergei Koussevitzky.
> Guitar : Rodrigo--Fantasia Para Un Gentilhombre.
> Saxophone : Debussy,Glazounov.
> Violin : Paganini, Tchaikovsky.
> Piano : Brahms 2, Tachaikovsky 2 (must be complete version not Siloti).
> Piano Duet: Arnold , Concerto For Phyllis and Cyril. (for Phyllis Sellick and Cyril Smith).
> Harmonica : Arnold.
> Organ : Soler, Concertii For Two Organs.
> Cello : Dvorak, Elgar.


Thanks for this list Moody. I was unaware of that harmonica concerto, I look forward to checking it out.


----------



## Cheyenne

Piano: Ligeti, Bartók 1 & 2, Schönberg, Martinů 3, Brahms 2, Schumann, Mozart 27, Reger
Violin: Ligeti, Schnittke 4, Schumann
Viola: Schnittke
Bassoon: Mozart 
Horn: Mozart 4
Tuba: Vaughan Williams
Harp: Dittersdorf
Arctic Birds: Rautavaara
Harmonica: Villa-Lobos
Clarinet: Copland, Mozart
Flute: Feldman 
Double Bass: Rautavaara
Cello: Dvorak, Schnittke, Shostakovich 1
Oboe: Mozart, C.P.E. Bach 3, Händel 2
Trumpet: Telemann TWV 51: D7
Harpsichord: Bach BWV 1053, Górecki
Organ: Händel Op. 7 No. 3
Choir: Schnittke

2 Violins, 2 Recorders, 2 Mandolins, 2 Chalumeaux, 2 Theorbos, Cello, Strings & Continuo: Vivaldi RV 558
Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Horn, Trumpet, Trombone, Violin, Viola, Piano: Webern
Piano, Flute, Oboe, Cello: Messiaen
Flute, Harp: Mozart

Concerti Grossi: Schnittke 1, Corelli Op.6 6 & 8, Händel Op.6 2 & 10
Extra: Bach Brandenburg 3 & 5 & 6, Stravinsky Piano and Winds


----------



## peeyaj

*Piano *: Grieg's, Rachmaninoff's 2

*Violin*: Bruch, Sibelius

*Cello*: Dvorak

*Clarinet*: Mozart

*Orchestra*: Bartok

Why no one like Bruch's? It's the most lyrical violin concerto in any era!!


----------



## moody

Mitchell said:


> Thanks for this list Moody. I was unaware of that harmonica concerto, I look forward to checking it out.


As you may know there was a player, Larry Adler, who really put this instrument on the map and quite a number of composers wrote music for him.


----------



## joen_cph

Cheyenne said:


> Piano: Ligeti, Bartók 1 & 2, Schönberg, Martinů 3, Brahms 2, Schumann, Mozart 27, Reger
> Violin: Ligeti, Schnittke 4, Schumann
> Viola: Schnittke
> Bassoon: Mozart
> Horn: Mozart 4
> Tuba: Vaughan Williams
> Harp: Dittersdorf
> Arctic Birds: Rautavaara
> Harmonica: Villa-Lobos
> Clarinet: Copland, Mozart
> Flute: Feldman
> Double Bass: Rautavaara
> Cello: Dvorak, Schnittke, Shostakovich 1
> Oboe: Mozart, C.P.E. Bach 3, Händel 2
> Trumpet: Telemann TWV 51: D7
> Harpsichord: Bach BWV 1053, Górecki
> Organ: Händel Op. 7 No. 3
> Choir: Schnittke
> 
> 2 Violins, 2 Recorders, 2 Mandolins, 2 Chalumeaux, 2 Theorbos, Cello, Strings & Continuo: Vivaldi RV 558
> Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Horn, Trumpet, Trombone, Violin, Viola, Piano: Webern
> Piano, Flute, Oboe, Cello: Messiaen
> Flute, Harp: Mozart
> 
> Concerti Grossi: Schnittke 1, Corelli Op.6 6 & 8, Händel Op.6 2 & 10
> Extra: Bach Brandenburg 3 & 5 & 6, Stravinsky Piano and Winds


Nice & interesting selection. With time, the Schnittke 4th violin could be among the most popular 20th century works, I think. And the Viola Concerto is very moving.


----------



## Cheyenne

joen_cph said:


> Nice & interesting selection. With time, the Schnittke 4th violin could be among the most popular 20th century works, I think. And the Viola Concerto is very moving.


Schnittke's concertos are great, which is why they are so omnipresent on the list 
I've simply been rather displeased with the romantic concerto repertoire as of late; things such as the violin concertos of Beethoven, Mendelssohn and Brahms have just become stale to me.


----------



## joen_cph

A bit like that here too. But after all one tends to return to the classics from time to time, interesting recordings or new knowledge adding to the experience .


----------



## 20centrfuge

Violin: Barber, Shostakovich, Prokofiev 1, Rautaavara
Cello: Elgar
Harp: Ginastera
Piano: Prokofiev 1&2, Rachmaninoff 2, Mozart 23, Schumann, Grieg
Trumpet: Haydn, Hummel, Arutunian
Trombone: Zwilich
Saxophone: Adams

So much listening still to do!


----------



## QuietGuy

Piano: Tchaikovsky 1
Flute: Chaminade Concertino (op 107)
Violin: Barber
Clarinet: Copland


----------



## 20centrfuge

This thread has really been a catalyst for me to start to listen to concertos by every instrument. I am starting with flute and working my way through the woodwinds right now. I just heard Liebermann's flute concerto which I thought was perfect for the flute. It has an openness and (searching for the word) naiveté (?) that seems to fit the flute perfectly. I like the piece quite a bit.

I am also listening to an oboe concerto by Marco A. Yano. The jury's out at the moment but I'm enjoying this expiration of concerto music.


----------



## donnie a

Piano: Mozart 23
Violin: Mendelssohn E Minor
Viola: Walton
Cello: Dvorak
Bass: Koussevitzky
Flute: Mozart No. 1
Oboe: Mozart
Clarinet: Mozart
Bassoon: Weber
Saxophone: Glazunov
Trumpet: Haydn
Horn: Mozart 4
Guitar: Rodrigo Concierto de Aranjuez


----------



## hpowders

Violin, Sibelius
Clarinet, Copland
Piano, Prokofiev No. 3
Oboe, R. Strauss
Bassoon, Weber
Trumpet, Hummel
Horn, R. Strauss No. 2
Flute, none


----------



## omega

*Piano* Brahms 1 | Rachmaninov 2 | Ravel | Prokofiev 3 | Rautavaara 1
*Violin* Sibelius | Berg | Beethoven | Mendelssohn | Lalo (Symphonie Espagnole)
*Cello* Bloch (Shelomo) | Elgar
*Clarinet* Nielsen | Mozart
*Flute* Ibert | Chaminade (Concertino) | Nielsen
*Organ* Poulenc | Saint-Saëns (Symphony n°3)

Bonus:
*Orchestra* Bartok
*Bird songs* Rautavaara
*Left hand* Ravel


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Piano: Beethoven 5
Violin: Barber, Paganini 2, Mendelssohn (equal)
Viola: Schnittke
Cello: Elgar
Flute: Ibert, Mozart 2
Clarinet: Mozart
Oboe: none in particular
Bassoon: Vivaldi
Trumpet: Haydn
Horn: Mozart 4
Tuba: Vaughan Williams


----------



## aajj

Piano: Mozart 24, Brahms 2
Violin: Bartok 2, Mendelssohn, Prokofiev 1
Cello: Shostakovich 1
Clarinet: Nielsen, Copland, Mozart
Viola: Bartok, Berlioz (Harold)
Flute: Nielsen


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Some I forgot:
Organ: Handel 
Harpsichord: Bach 2
Piccolo: Vivaldi
Orchestra: Bartok
Flute and Harp: Mozart


----------



## maestro267

Piano: Prokofiev 2, Britten
Violin: Elgar, Maw
Cello: Elgar, Shostakovich 2
Percussion: MacMillan (Veni, veni Emmanuel)
Viola: Penderecki
Organ: Poulenc


----------



## Tristan

This will be hard, but I'll try:

Piano: Rachmaninov #3
Violin: Tchaikovsky
Cello: Dvorak
Clarinet: Mozart & Weber #2 (tied)
Flute: Mozart
Oboe: Mozart
Bassoon: Hummel and Weber (tied)
Viola: Bartok
Harp: Boieldieu
Harpsichord: Bach #4 (BWV 1055)
French Horn: Mozart #3
Trumpet: Haydn and Hummel (tied)

Well, I tried to do it without ties


----------



## Nope

Piano - Rach 2 and 3, Prokofiev 2
Violin - Tchaikovsky, Walton
Cello - ELGARRRRRRR, Barber
Horn - John Williams(5th mvmt my god so good)
Oboe - Mozart
Flute - Neilson 
Harp - John Williams


----------



## musicrom

Trying to limit myself to 1 per instrument...

Piano: Rachmaninoff 2
Violin: Sibelius
Viola: Walton
Cello: Dvorak, Elgar
Double Bass: Koussevitzky
Flute: Pergolesi
Oboe: Marcello
Clarinet: Lindberg
Bassoon: Vivaldi
Contrabassoon: Woolrich "Falling Down"
Trumpet: Haydn
Trombone: Rimsky-Korsakov
Saxophone: Glazunov


----------

